# Forgotten Bungalow near RAF Deopham, Great Ellingham, Norfolk. June 11



## Black Shuck (Jun 13, 2011)

Following Hamish's report fron this lovely little find, I just had to go and have a look for myself. Situated, I think as part of the Admin Site of RAF Deopham, in deepest darkest Mid Norfolk, this ex WW2 Living Ablution looks like it was home to a one man electrical workshop. Currently in a very strewn about state, the Bungalow is a mish mash of personal artefacts and parts and clues to his life, even with a rather poignant phtograph of the previous owner still on the wall. All in all, a terrific little explore, the pics, 






























That's all for now, thanks for looking.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 13, 2011)

The contents of the bottles reeked


----------



## scribble (Jun 13, 2011)

I think I'd give the steak and kidney pud a miss


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes needless to say I didn't take the invite up either. It was a wee bit foisty.


----------



## wagg20 (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh well - so much for myself and Hamish keeping the location secret:->


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh sorry Wagg, I didn't realise it was secret.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks an interesting explore. I dread to think of the smell of those bottles though!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2011)

You're right ther Em, human waste product, that's all I'll say.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahhh the return of Black Shuck.....we was only talking about you the other day saying you've not posted for eons


----------



## freshwatermole (Jun 22, 2011)

6th photo down. Is the electricity still switched on...?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 22, 2011)

freshwatermole said:


> 6th photo down. Is the electricity still switched on...?



No I don't think so Mole.


----------



## freshwatermole (Jun 22, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> No I don't think so Mole.



Looks like a red LED glowing, top left, photo 6. In amongst all the circuit breakers....

Strange.


----------



## wagg20 (Jun 22, 2011)

Both myself and Hamish had noticed that it appeared that the electric was still switched on Spoke to the owner the other day and he informed me that it's not going to be standing for much longer.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh bugger that's a bummer Wagg. It shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## wagg20 (Jun 22, 2011)

I know - it's Scandalous


----------



## freshwatermole (Jun 22, 2011)

Oops!

I think I should've kept my gob shut about that.

Hope I haven't done any harm.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 23, 2011)

Wagg what will happen to the artefacts?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 23, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> You're right ther Em, human waste product, that's all I'll say.



I think you will find that the still fully crimped sealed bottle of blue top (photograph 8), contains nothing more than cow's milk that has been allowed to ferment under less than ideal conditions. Anybody who has had a chance to visit with the Nomadic peoples of continental Europe, will soon find that some fermented milks are very palatable indeed!


----------



## wagg20 (Jun 23, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Wagg what will happen to the artefacts?


 The owner is going to burn them 
I noticed some electrical appliances and belongings outside the front of the house were fire damaged, and was astonished to learn that this is the new owners way of 'clearing everything' prior to demolition!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice one Shuck! 
I love explore like this with so much history. Shame to see it all go to waste. 

P.S... Milk's off.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 24, 2011)

wagg20 said:


> The owner is going to burn them
> I noticed some electrical appliances and belongings outside the front of the house were fire damaged, and was astonished to learn that this is the new owners way of 'clearing everything' prior to demolition!!



That's evil, they are the remamnents of someones life Wagg, they should be kept for prosterity.:icon_evil


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 24, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one Shuck!
> I love explore like this with so much history. Shame to see it all go to waste.
> 
> P.S... Milk's off.



Aye.. yeah. I did think of making a brew but declined rather quickly!!..:goofy:


----------

